# Help!!!!  Need hiking advice



## lakegran65 (Jan 29, 2005)

Good Morning,
My name is Jo, I am 66 years young and have just registered for an elderhostel trip to hike trails in the Grand Canyon . I am healthy and a good walker, but have never done any hiking and need to prepare myself for this adventure. I am on a fixed income and cannot invest in a lot of hi-tech equiptment but will get the proper footwear right away so I can begin wearing it as I extend my daily walks to build strength and endurance. 
SOOOOOOOO 
HELP!!!!  The trip is in late September 
What kind or regimen would be best? I walk 1 1/2 to 2 miles  two or three days a week 
I prefer shoes to boots. Is that practical? I want to invest in good ones. Suggestions?
Daypack suggestions. All camping gear is provided on site, but I will have to pack in clothing etc. for 5 nights
What is the minimum I should have for 6 days 5 nights, and what are good sources for buying adequate and cheap?
Any other advice will be greatly appreciated
I look forward to lots of great posts


----------



## Max (Jan 29, 2005)

To provide a couple of answers:

1.  Yes, you can get by in the Grand Canyon with trail running shoes instead of agressive hiking boots.  I've hiked in the Canyon, and you'll probably be sticking to the main corridor trails, like Bright Angel, South and North Kaibab, Clear Creek, etc.  But visit a hiking supply store and get shoes that are specifically designed for that, don't try to squeak by on WalMart sneakers.  A decent pair of trail running shoes will have a sole with a tread pattern that will help immeasureably on the loose stuff, plus they'll have more support.  The good thing is you won't need an enormous break in period, just buy them and wear them during a few local hikes.  Have them fitted by the trained store personnel, and take the socks with you that you plan to wear.

2.  Try and stay away from cotton clothing.  It will get damp with sweat and take forever to dry out, plus it will be darn uncomfortable to wear in that state.  Stick with a micro-fiber like Polypropylene, Berglene, Capilene.  Not sure what hiking/backpacking supply places you have in your area, but you can shop online as well, at places like REI, EMS, or Sierra Trading Post.  I went to the Canyon during the 2nd week of September and the temp in the bottom was in the 90's, high 60's on the rim.

3.  You might search out a book by John Annerino called Hiking The Grand Canyon (I believe).  He's got a wealth of good information for the first time Canyoneer.  It comes complete with a trail map too, so you can get a feel for where you might be going.  Canyon trails are, for the most part, well graded switchbacks with good footing.  Just watch out for the "trail apples" left by the mules that make the trip to the bottom!


----------



## doughnut33 (Jan 29, 2005)

Most people have probably heard this again and again, but regardless of age, a doctor's advice can be helpful when starting a new exercise regimen.  A 25 year-old friend of mine in cardiac research, pointed out that the line between having a legitimate concern and being a hypochondriac is a fine one, but professional advice may prevent complications later.  (Then again this is the same guy who is getting a cardiac stress test the day after the Superbowl   .)


----------



## lakegran65 (Jan 30, 2005)

I will be going in for my annual in two months I will go over it at that time , for now I will ease into it . Too cold here in Michigan to stay out too long anyway.   LOL


----------



## TenPeaks (Jan 31, 2005)

Max provided some excellent advice. I too have hiked in the Canyon and did it in running shoes. I had no difficulty and found the main trails (Bright Angel, etc.) have excellent footing and easy grades. If I were going to hike the canyon today I would look into trail runners.

Carrying 6 days worth of supplies in a backpack can get heavy quickly. One thing you could do to cut down on weight is to re-wear the same cloths for a couple of days. Yes, it will get a bit stinky, but backpackers have been doing it for years (century's?). I'm going to go against the grain here and suggesting you bring some cotton t-shirts and shorts. I've read that in dry airid climates cotton will keep you cooler that poly-pro. I remember on my hike into the canyon I had on a cotton t-shirt the entire time I hiked and it never got saturated with sweat. The air is so dry moisture from your body evaporates almost immediately.

Last but not least, bring and drink plenty of water. The Bright Angel trail has water stations every couple of miles all the way down the canyon, but you always want some on you at all times. Drink when you are not thirsty. I'd also suggest bringing some gatorade or cool aid powder packs and mix it with water in a separate bottle. Straight water gets pretty boring after a couple of days and you'll want something with flavor.

Bring a camera and have fun. It's a amazing place.


----------

